# Brake Pad replacement 2008 Sorento



## diamondgus (Apr 21, 2010)

Hello, I am looking for info on changing my brakes for my 2008 Kia Sorento. Does anyone have detailed info for this? Thanks


----------



## Durt Ferguson (Apr 14, 2010)

What do you mean, changing brakes? We need to know if you're doing, pads, shoes, drums, etc.


----------



## diamondgus (Apr 21, 2010)

Thread states brake pad replacement, thanks


----------



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

Have you changed brake pads before ?

I've done quite a few different cars/trucks/models & the process is similar on all of them for pads


----------



## HawkZ28 (Feb 18, 2009)

Go to Autozone.com- they have a step by step online "Chilton Manual" for most vehicles. 

You should be able to do the front set in less than 1/2 an hour with not much more than a jack, stands, large c clamp or pad spreader, and whatever socket/allen/torx bit it takes to disco the caliper from the steering knuckle. 

A tip is to use the old brake pad to compress the piston back into the bore using a large c clamp or pad spreader. Make sure that you have the lid off the fluid resevoir when you do this.


----------



## cooper4x4 (Jul 10, 2008)

Also, make sure the master cylinder isn't full when you attempt to spread the pads to fit back to the rotor. if it is, it will overflow. A turkey baster works great for removing some of the fluid.


----------



## gmhammes (Jan 10, 2010)

Make sure you torque your wheels correctly after you are done, then re torque them after about 100 miles. (unless you are the dealer in which case just throw 500ftlbs of torque to them and send you on your way!:no


----------



## racebum (Mar 8, 2010)

everyone has covered the general advice. the only thing i will add is the pad composition. you have organic/semi metalic/ceramic/ferro carbon that become more aggressive left to right. depending on your driving habits you may or may not want a more aggressive pad than oem.


----------

